# Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Adapter



## Magera (13. November 2018)

Hallöchen,

Ich hab da mal ne eigentlich recht kurze Frage, 
zu der ich aber im Netz noch (meiner Meinung nach) keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden habe.

Und zwar geht es wie im Titel beschrieben um den Microsoft Xbox One Wireless Adapter.
Von dem gibt es ja zwei unterschiedliche Arten.

einmal den: HK9-00003
https://geizhals.de/microsoft-xbox-one-wireless-adapter-fuer-windows-hk9-00003-a1282767.html

und einmal den: 6HN-00003
https://geizhals.de/microsoft-xbox-one-wireless-adapter-fuer-windows-10-6hn-00003-a1666884.html

gibt es zwischen den beiden irgendwelche Unterschiede?
als mal von der größe abgesehen, und dem Erscheinungsdatum?

Bzw.: Stimmen die Gerüchte das NUR der HK9-00003 für Win7 geeignet sein soll?
oder ist eine Nutzung unter win 7 mit keinem möglich, oder mit allen beiden?

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MircoSfot (13. November 2018)

Xbox Wireless Controller an einen Windows-PC anschliessen | Xbox One Zubehoer


----------



## Magera (14. November 2018)

Jo danke, soweit war ich auch schon.

Beantwortet mir jedoch nicht die Frage, ob es unterschiede zwischen den zwei Sticks gibt


----------



## Drakexz (14. November 2018)

Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen:
Ich hab den "alten" bzw. großen wireless Adapter und dieser funktioniert mit Windows 7 (Ultimate 64bit). Wird von Steam erkannt und funktioniert auch in Spielen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (14. November 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Jo danke, soweit war ich auch schon.
> 
> Beantwortet mir jedoch nicht die Frage, ob es unterschiede zwischen den zwei Sticks gibt



Ich hatte erst den Alten und jetzt den Neuen. Bis auf die deutlich kleinere Bauform ist auch die Verbindungsstabilität des neuen Kleinen erheblich besser. Ich würde dir daher schon zum überarbeiteten Modell raten.


----------



## Magera (15. November 2018)

hattest du den neuen mal an win 7 testen können?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (15. November 2018)

Leider nein da ich schon länger Windows 10 benutze. Auf der Verpackung des Neuen steht aber tatsächlich nur für Windows 10 drauf.

Kann also gut sein dass er unter Win 7 nicht optimal unterstützt wird oder man einen extra Treiber braucht.


----------



## Magera (23. November 2018)

So.
mal noch was kurzes.
Habe mir jetzt (da im Angebot) den XBox Wireless Controller inklu Adappter (dem Kurzen)( gekauft.
Ich musste nach einer weiole genervt feststellen, das man den kurzen unter keinen Umständen auf Windows 7 zum laufen bringt.

Wenn das wer geschafft hat und mir ne Anleitung geben kann, probiere ich diese gern auch noch aus.


----------

